# Rock Island Armory (Armscor) M200 .38 Special



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Anybody own one of these? Seems fairly inexpensive, as are most Rock Island guns coming out of the Philippines. Any use impressions?

M200 - 38 Special | Armscor International, Inc


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Scorpion8 said:


> Anybody own one of these? Seems fairly inexpensive, as are most Rock Island guns coming out of the Philippines. Any use impressions?
> 
> M200 - 38 Special | Armscor International, Inc
> 
> View attachment 7562


Scorporion8,

I bought one earlier this year (hammerless) version. I found it to be built pretty well but as usual it has the usual trait of shallow rifling like all there barrels are. I admit I haven't shot it yet and have spent time buying accessories for it like a Tyler T Grip, gun rug and now looking on getting a few speed loaders. The last is buying a nice holster for it.

On the ammo side I did buy some up-dated 38 special in a few different brands (hollow point) as this will be used as my main house gun.

If your gonna get one I suggest you get the nickle version as mine is the plain jane one.

Good luck with your decision.

Clerk


----------

